# New Natures Variety Instinct Salmon



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Will begin the distribution starting June, cant wait for this one, could be good alternative to Evo, the ingridients have not been posted yet.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Did you know there was a recall on one of their products: http://www.naturesvariety.com/news/33

Also, not to play Devil's Advocate, but the meat sources in their kibbles are all meal: Instinct: Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety

:frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It doesent bother me, since they sell raw food, things like that can happen, I believe it was due to the food thawed out during transport. It had nothing to do with the quality of the food. 
Meals.. again, all foods have them, its just concentrated protein.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm i wonder what the ingridients are. if its like evo herring ill switch. dont know where icould buy it though. never heard of natures variety.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Did you know there was a recall on one of their products: http://www.naturesvariety.com/news/33
> 
> Also, not to play Devil's Advocate, but the meat sources in their kibbles are all meal: Instinct: Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety
> 
> :frown:


reality is thats the only way any meat product will make up much of the food. otherwise manufacturers would charge $120 for a 30 lb bag. this is being discussed in the P&G thread. named meat meals are always going to make up a very high percentage of the meat product in any kibble claiming high meat content.

there is no way to avoid this in a kibble. it is not ideal, which is why i add fresh meats to my dogs diet.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

They still outsource their ingredients from China?


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

When a company sends out a recal on their dry kibble, that is when it worries me, but since it was on their raw formulas it doesnt concern me either. Not sure what stores will carry it but i expect the all natural online stores will carry it such as heartypet, naturalk9supplies.com, pfd. funny though all these manufacturers are following the Orijen and Acana branding of putting the percentages of the meats vs veggies vs grain on the front hehe, doesnt that look familiar?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

My girl did really well on this for a while. Not the Salmon obviosly lol but I fed the turkey and duck instinct formula. But we moved and I couldn't find it locally... go figure *sigh* oh well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> reality is thats the only way any meat product will make up much of the food. otherwise manufacturers would charge $120 for a 30 lb bag. this is being discussed in the P&G thread. named meat meals are always going to make up a very high percentage of the meat product in any kibble claiming high meat content.
> 
> there is no way to avoid this in a kibble. it is not ideal, which is why i add fresh meats to my dogs diet.


Not when it's the only meat source. I want to see meat first, THEN the meat meal. Other premium foods like EVO have the named meat source first, then the meat meal.

And please... let's not get into the P&G thing here, ok?


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

you could buy it online at these places:

Natures Variety Instinct Duck and Turkey Dog Food

www.heartypet.com - Nature's Variety Instinct Duck and Turkey Dog Food

Nature's Variety Instinct Grain Free Duck and Turkey Meal Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Not when it's the only meat source. I want to see meat first, THEN the meat meal. Other premium foods like EVO have the named meat source first, then the meat meal.
> 
> And please... let's not get into the P&G thing here, ok?


thats fine. sure that adds some meat in non meal form to the formula, just not much. the dog is still getting the major bulk of meat from the meal.

personally, id pay quite a bit extra for a manufacturer that had only meat listed first and no meals with the declaration that those are the order of ingredients, by weight, after cooking.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Any manufacturer that lists meat as the first ingridient is not entirely truthful due to the water inclusion, because the ingridients are listed based on weight prior to extrusion, so truly the meal usually makes up the bulk of these foods.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think canola oil is, well, not what i would use in a dog food...nor would i feed it to my dogs....nor would i give my pug anything with brewer's yeast....

i don't think they need both potassium chloride AND sea salt.....they are both salts...

what exactly is natural flavour.....it's not defined...

i think it's a lot of meal....and inulin is used to manufacture fructose which is a simple sugar....

i would pass....

35% protein....seems a little high to me...especially considering their choices of protein sources......but that's me


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> They still outsource their ingredients from China?


It was only the rabbit fomula, and yes I believe they still do. Not sure why though....isn't there enough rabbits here in the states?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

3feathers said:


> It was only the rabbit fomula, and yes I believe they still do. Not sure why though....isn't there enough rabbits here in the states?


it's strange...tilapia is a farmed fish. the three places it originates is china, phillipines and thailand.

i was told that to farm them here drives the price up too high...

rabbits from china....i'm sure they're just as thumper like as the ones here....but i could have sworn i've read where we are kind of over run with rabbits and squirrels and such.


----------



## sapphos (Sep 10, 2010)

3feathers said:


> It was only the rabbit fomula, and yes I believe they still do. Not sure why though....isn't there enough rabbits here in the states?


can you give me the link that shows the rabbit or any of their other meat is outsourced from China?
thanks!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

magicre said:


> it's strange...tilapia is a farmed fish. the three places it originates is china, phillipines and thailand.
> 
> i was told that to farm them here drives the price up too high...
> 
> rabbits from china....i'm sure they're just as thumper like as the ones here....but i could have sworn i've read where we are kind of over run with rabbits and squirrels and such.


Tilapia is mentioned in the Bible - Old Testament - harvested and eaten by the Egyptians I think ...


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

sapphos said:


> can you give me the link that shows the rabbit or any of their other meat is outsourced from China?
> thanks!


Yes, here it is from their FAQ page. Scroll down to the question "Do you source from China"
FAQ's - Safety and Quality | Nature's Variety


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

3feathers said:


> Yes, here it is from their FAQ page. Scroll down to the question "Do you source from China"
> FAQ's - Safety and Quality | Nature's Variety


That is a little disappointing to me


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> thats fine. sure that adds some meat in non meal form to the formula, just not much. the dog is still getting the major bulk of meat from the meal.
> 
> personally, id pay quite a bit extra for a manufacturer that had only meat listed first and no meals with the declaration that those are the order of ingredients, by weight, after cooking.


this seems to be how orijens new formula is...only thing is the order of the ingridients is only accurate before cooking...orijens being tricky which is why the protein is dropping.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this seems to be how orijens new formula is...only thing is the order of the ingridients is only accurate before cooking...orijens being tricky which is why the protein is dropping.


essentially they are now using more meat and less meat meal. this has had the expected result of dropping the protein % in the finished product. however, more of that protein % should now be derived from meat than what it had been.


----------

